# Halloween Treats; favorite seasonal food and drink items!



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

This seems like the best place to add this new cereal that is hitting the market. I'm a huge sucker for anything Pumpkin.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Pumpkin Coffee Creamer and Pumpkin Ice Cream from Braums are my favorites!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm the same with pumpkin flavored things. They can be hit or miss, but when they're a hit I'll stock up on them. 

Two of the most nostalgic Halloween treats for me are popcorn balls and caramel apples.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

For me, mulled cider is liquid Halloween.

Pour pure apple cider in a crockpot.
Sprinkle in 2 teaspoons of Ceylon cinnamon (don't use sticks, get the good stuff).
Clove the entire surface of one orange with about 50 cloves. Slice the orange into about 3 pieces. Add to crockpot.
Keep on low for three hours, remove lid, scent entire house, drink in Halloween-appropriate mugs.

Repeat every night in October that is feasible.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's Russell Stover candies that make them, but they are the individually packaged chocolate covered pumpkins that have a marshmallow or caramel/marshmallow filling. Oh, I like those! I only eat a couple a season, but they are a nice little treat! 

I also like the Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins too. Something about the pumpkin shape just makes me happy! 

Also for fall, I find myself wanting to eat more apple-type things, so I make apple cinnamon muffins a good bit, or pumpkin pecan bread. I'm also a huge fan of apple cider (pasteurized!) and we tend to buy that pretty often as it gets a little cooler outside. 

Madam Leota - I believe I made a pumpkin spice fudge one year when that flavor of Hershey kisses came out! I found the recipe online, so I'm sure it's on Pinterest or you can google it. You use a lot of the kisses & some condensed milk, if I remember correctly.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

Pumpkin Spice Hershey's Kisses!! Yummy!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I love Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins only ones big shop stocks them near me so don't have them very often


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Pumpkin spice waffles are my favorite! We have these for breakfast most weekends in September and October.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My favorite is something I discovered last year at Trader Joe's - Pumpkin JoJo's. They're like pumpkin oreos!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Appleritas! I believe bud light first launched them last fall! I'm in love


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Candy Corn is very symbolic and not too bad either.  Pumpkin Delights, Reese's products, and Apple Cider as well. Halloween Oreos, Tasty Cake products, and the seasonal cereals too.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Pumpkin Spice all day


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Reading some of the other responses, I remembered something really great - Target's grocery brand, Market Pantry, makes these AWESOME pumpkin cheesecake sandwich cookies! I can't believe I forgot about them - they are really, really good. I bought them on a whim for the first time to have for a playdate gathering (thought the other moms would like them), and I ate like 6 with my coffee and then started hoping that the rest wouldn't get eaten so I could have them ALL TO MYSELF! Mwah ha ha ha ha!

Check out this fun junk food reviewer talking about them - there's pictures too:
http://www.junkfoodguy.com/2013/09/...cheesecake-cremecookies/#sthash.Vrmyoq0u.dpbs

I hope they have them again this year!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

In general I love candy so Halloween is always a good thing for me  But I love a Pumpkin Spice Latte and Apple Cider. Sometimes we add a little apple pie moonshne to the apple cider and it is pretty yummy.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Apple anything, YES!! And even, just have some apples, fresh. Or make smoothies with green apple. Love that stuff...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I used to look forward to pumpkin spice coffees but recently discovered I can mix my own whenever I want. I put any coffee,creamer,flavoring,splenda,coconut oil and butter into a blender and it whips into a frothy cappachino!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

PUMPKIN DELIGHTS!!!
Just looking at that box makes me have a craving. I'm also a HUGE fan of the black and orange peanut butter kisses!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anyone know when Starbucks is bringing back the pumpkin spice lattes? I haven't had one in a few years but they are good. I tried the Starbucks mix they sold in stores last year and it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

for me, its pumpkin iced coffee. I get them 3-4 times a week before work. Needless to say, I spend a ton of money at dunkin donut in October


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Little Debbie Pumpkin Delights and pumpkin spice cappuccino.  And Reese's peanut butter pumpkins of course!


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

This may be a regional product, but a company named Sweetzels makes ginger snap cookies and spice wafers that I would have with apple cider growing up as a kid...instant fall for me!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I just almost broke out some of my Pumpkin Spice Chai tea this morning... its just not quite time yet...


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Anything pumpkin-flavored. It's crazy, even if I don't like it, I'll still buy it because there's a pumpkin or ghost or something on the package, haha.

And for some reason, Reeses are 1000x more delicious around Halloween. I like them yeah round, but geez!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Anything pumpkin-flavored. It's crazy, even if I don't like it, I'll still buy it because there's a pumpkin or ghost or something on the package, haha.
> 
> And for some reason, Reeses are 1000x more delicious around Halloween. I like them yeah round, but geez!


This is me, 100%!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ya'll are forgetting the most important thing................pumpkin vodka, vanilla vodka, cream liquour tini drinks....two please!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ya'll are forgetting the most important thing................pumpkin vodka, vanilla vodka, cream liquour tini drinks....two please!!


How could I forget?!? Last year, I wanted to make pumpkin spice mudslides for our pumpkin carving party but no liquor store in the area carried anything pumpkin flavored and pretty much acted like I was out of my mind for asking. I ended up with caramel vodka spiked apple cider which was good but not what I was craving. Hopefully this year I'll find some!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

i stopped liking peeps when I hit my 20s, it wasnt until a trip to Joannes with my mom a few years back that we got a pack of Halloween chocolate peeps cats to share. They were, SO GOOD! I crave those little suckers now and if youve never had them or have written off peeps as a candy, try them!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

For me it comes to two words: Boo Berry! And then, like a lot of you guys I could happily eat Reese's Pumpkins until I passed out. And new for me is a beer called Warlock from Southern Tier. It is available year around I think, but it is one of the most well balanced beers I've tasted.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I think it was Baileys that had some awesome Pumpkin flavored stuff last year... I'll have to get some more this year!


Can't wait for my one bag of pumpkin spice kisses I'm allowed to buy per year!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried candy corn m&m's? They are awesome!


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

Pumpkin spiced coffee!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I think it's Russell Stover candies that make them, but they are the individually packaged chocolate covered pumpkins that have a marshmallow or caramel/marshmallow filling. Oh, I like those! I only eat a couple a season, but they are a nice little treat!


Yep, Russell Stover makes them - my dollar store on the way to work has a display up now. I bought one for each of us as a start to the season.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Spats said:


> For me, mulled cider is liquid Halloween.
> 
> Pour pure apple cider in a crockpot.
> Sprinkle in 2 teaspoons of Ceylon cinnamon (don't use sticks, get the good stuff).
> ...


Sounds awesome. Love love love apple cider.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

And you guys get a lot of halloween candy that we don't. No Candy Corn M&Ms, never heard of reese's pumpkins until I came on here. So deprived.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

You guys are making me hungry, haha 
Can't wait til September rolls around and _everyone_ starts putting out their Halloween wares.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I saw an ad a few days ago for M&Ms fall flavor of the year - Pecan Pie. Not sure how I feel about that one. Then again, I haven't liked any of the other flavored M&Ms and I'm thinking it can't be any worse than the pumpkin spice ones. I really just wish they'd go back to doing Halloween colors and leave the flavors out.

I also read there will be a pumpkin spice Oreo this year. If that's true I think I'm ok with that. The candy corn and the caramel apple flavors were pretty awful but PS would work much better in a sandwich cookie. Maybe they'll get it right this year!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Autumn Mix Mellocremes.
Cider.
FRESH donuts (ONLY just-made donuts). No icing. Old-fashioneds, or cake donuts.
Trader Joe's pumpkin cheesecake.
Apple crisp (home-made).
Apple pie.
Warm soups and stews.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Surprised I haven't seen this one, Halloween Oreos!! For me the holiday packaging and orange colored cream means Halloween is on its way. 

I try not to overdo it on the pumpkin spice flavored stuff for fear of pumpkin burnout. Instead, I stick with the classics: pumpkin pie, pumpkin bread, and pumpkin fudge when I can find it


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a huge fan of Pumpkin Beer! so October fest, Pumpkin Head, etc are some of my favs.. I always buy couple bags of candy corn to have while watching my fav halloween movies.. also last year tried pumpkin spice pop tarts! they were really bomb heated up... also any thing pumpkin we try and support lol... yankee candle is always lit in my home...


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Just saw an add at my local Orchid that they will send art making fresh hot apple cider soon. So can't wait for first drink of the season


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Bought this yummy treat today.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the Reese's Peanut butter pumpkin cups too but my favorite is the Reese's Icecream cups shaped like a pumpkin. They make the icecream bars year round but I love when they turn into pumpkins.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

TnHorrorFan said:


> Bought this yummy treat today.
> 
> View attachment 249697



Yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!

I like the one with the bigger shapes & no candy corn better...there is I think a moon...a wheat shuck...etc.? Let me see if I can find that one...

Okay, it's this one:


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been looking for Jelly Belly Fall Festival Mix (mellocremes) at a better price. Cracker Barrel charges $6 for 8 oz. Also love the pumpkin pie almonds from Cracker Barrel.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

These should def be better than the pumpkin spice ones!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

mdna2014 said:


> These should def be better than the pumpkin spice ones!
> View attachment 250203


I don't know, there's just something about taking chocolate and trying to make it taste like something else that just does not work. At least these are Halloween colors though.
Be sure to report back after you try them!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

mdna2014 said:


> These should def be better than the pumpkin spice ones!
> View attachment 250203


I'm scared to try them... but they're calling me!!!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone's blood sugar spiking yet ?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

ChristmasTreeShop set up a really big fall display of all things pumpkin spice! They have a box of 80 Kcups for $24.99 but I settled for a bag instead and made my own.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

LOVE Reese's peanut-butter chocolate anything. Maybe not so much a particular treat- but I NEVER buy candy at any other time of the year. So once October is here- GAME ON!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Reese's are seriously like crack. I'm lucky enough to have twice as much every year since my boyfriend is allergic to nuts. But I do feel bad because he can't taste the joyful deliciousness of peanut butter pumpkins


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So I've been having a pretty bad day at work... got here late and then have had not one thing to do all day. This may sound nice to some of you but it really really is torture. I had a headache and neckache which I usually only get when I am so so so bored and stressed at the same time because I have stuff on deadlines that I can't work on. The clock has been barely moving. 

So, I'm frustrated because of the above reasons and I'm kinda hungry. I remember that I have a pumpkin chiobani yogurt that I didn't eat at lunch. So just to waste a few minutes I go in the break room and eat that. Man.. Halloween and Fall happiness was like a million miles from my mind but one spoonful of that and I was instantly in a better place mentally. 

I highly recommend if you like a more subtle but fantastic pumpkin flavor.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Pumpkin shaped Reese's are the best Reese..the chocolate to peanut butter ratio is perfect! I like to put them in the freezer and eat them frozen.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

This morning, in honor of it being September 1st, I had my very first pumpkin spice coffee of the season! Delicious!


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

My starbucks app invited me to try a pumpkin spice latte 2 weeks early! The barista said they will make them for you if you ask nicely ..even though they aren't on the menu yet


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Food allergies prevent me from eating/drinking a lot of the tasty things posted here, but Tim Horton's has a delicious pumpkin spice muffin that I am in love with!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I went grocery shopping at our local Wegman's and picked up a few things that I thought looked pretty good. I'm not sure if Wegman's are all over, but it's sort of an upscale grocery store that has a bit of a focus on natural, organic & local items. I don't shop there for everything, but they carry some great items I do try to pick up (for example, they are a fantastic spot to find canned fruit that's in its own juices, rather than some kind of sweetened syrup!). 

Anyway, grabbed a few pumpkin spice items:








Pumpkin cereal that will be more of a snack for the kidlets, above, and then pumpkin spice frozen waffles (really good!) below, as well as a Halloween bag of individual fig bars that has Raspberry Fig bars, limited edition Pumpkin Spice Fig bars, and Apple Cinnamon Fig Bars. These are really good non-GMO items. I normally buy the bigger bars as snacks, but this bag had the limited edition pumpkin flavor, plus it was 36 individually wrapped bars, which I thought would make for good on-the-go snacks for my kids and me. It was $9.99 for the whole bag.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Queen Of Spades said:


> Pumpkin shaped Reese's are the best Reese..the chocolate to peanut butter ratio is perfect! I like to put them in the freezer and eat them frozen.


They just put packs of them out on display at Target!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Found a new one this weekend at Target. It was the only hint of fall in the entire store, which was disappointing, but man oh man are these good!


----------



## 31salem13 (Apr 19, 2013)

Count Chocula (already on 2nd box...it's the only cereal I eat!), Caramel Apples (I know you can have them year round, but they taste better in the fall), and Apple Cider Slushies!!!!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

All the stuff everyone has mentioned is great (especially the Monster cereals, of which I usually stock a year's supply once they hit the stores in October). But for me it wouldn't be Halloween season without that simple confection that almost literally represents the season: CANDY CORN! As you can see here, I found my first bag on sale at WalMart on Sunday. And it isn't just any old Candy Corn, it's Brach's, the Cadlillac of Candy Corn!









A couple of years ago I infused a bottle of vodka with Candy Corn and made Candy Corn martini's for the cast of _Rose's Haunted Graveyard _when we shut down on Halloween Night. I dubbed that drink the _Hallotini_.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

I recommend this thread gets removed on the grounds it's not nice for us in the UK we don't get anything like this... It's not fair?? lolol?. I love anything remotely pumpkin spiced... Fingers crossed Starbucks do their pumpkin spiced latte again. That's my October treat over here.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Starbuck's is heavily advertising the fact that this year they are using real pumpkin in their pumpkin lattes. Hope they make it to the UK!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Madame Leota said:


> Found a new one this weekend at Target. It was the only hint of fall in the entire store, which was disappointing, but man oh man are these good!
> View attachment 254123


Madame Leota, I LOVE THESE COOKIES! They are an indulgence of mine every year! I bought them on a whim one year with the intention of putting them out for a playdate party, thinking the moms would like them. Um, after I tasted one, I wanted them all to myself! LOL!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Found a new one this weekend at Target. It was the only hint of fall in the entire store, which was disappointing, but man oh man are these good!
> View attachment 254123


Oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!

I just fainted, woke up in another dimension, things started to blurr out, awoke fully, passed out a second time.

Got to have these.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Reading some of the other responses, I remembered something really great - Target's grocery brand, Market Pantry, makes these AWESOME pumpkin cheesecake sandwich cookies! I can't believe I forgot about them - they are really, really good. I bought them on a whim for the first time to have for a playdate gathering (thought the other moms would like them), and I ate like 6 with my coffee and then started hoping that the rest wouldn't get eaten so I could have them ALL TO MYSELF! Mwah ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Check out this fun junk food reviewer talking about them - there's pictures too:
> http://www.junkfoodguy.com/2013/09/...cheesecake-cremecookies/#sthash.Vrmyoq0u.dpbs
> ...


I posted the above on this thread on page 2, talking about the pumpkin cheesecake cookies from Target. Yes, seriously - go find yourself some! They are delish!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I posted the above on this thread on page 2, talking about the pumpkin cheesecake cookies from Target. Yes, seriously - go find yourself some! They are delish!


This is the first year our store as carried them but I hope it won't be the last! I was really surprised at how good they are!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

So I broke my self-imposed no pumpkin everything rule yesterday.....








Also ... Did a target run yesterday, no Halloween merch but the candy aisle was nearly completely set up. Won't be long now!! Anyhow... two items of interest that I don't remember seeing last year, are Hostess Cupcakes in pumpkin spice and candy corn flavors.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

DavyKnoles said:


> All the stuff everyone has mentioned is great (especially the Monster cereals, of which I usually stock a year's supply once they hit the stores in October). But for me it wouldn't be Halloween season without that simple confection that almost literally represents the season: CANDY CORN! As you can see here, I found my first bag on sale at WalMart on Sunday. And it isn't just any old Candy Corn, it's Brach's, the Cadlillac of Candy Corn!
> 
> View attachment 254129
> 
> ...


I completely 100% agree! Poor candy corn gets such a bad rap. I love it, if only in small amounts, and it has to be Brach's.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Halloweena said:


> I completely 100% agree! Poor candy corn gets such a bad rap. I love it, if only in small amounts, and it has to be Brach's.


No bad rap from me - I love the stuff! I almost always pair it with something salty though like salty peanuts, chex mix, popcorn, etc. 
It is just not Halloween without it


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the Pumpkin Spice Lattes!
Picked these up yesterday at Target and they're ok. Would like to try the Target brand sandwich cookies though.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

My wife and I usually mix up some drinks on Halloween night using blood orange juice, Campari, or other "blood-colored" mixers/alcohol. If you like sparkling wine, try this aperitif recipe....

Fill up a champagne flute halfway with sparkling wine
Add a shot of Campari or Aperol
Top with blood orange juice

A friend of mine told me it was very "vampirey".


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Has anyone gotten to try the new Starbucks PSL (with actual pumpkin)? I may try it tomorrow, but want to know if it's good or not first, haha


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Has anyone gotten to try the new Starbucks PSL (with actual pumpkin)? I may try it tomorrow, but want to know if it's good or not first, haha


I liked it!

I don't drink them that much but I feel like I liked it better than the last time I had one!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just saw a commercial for the Halloween Whopper at Burger King. Frankly, sounds gross, but I love that BK is doing something special for halloween.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Halloweena said:


> Just saw a commercial for the Halloween Whopper at Burger King. Frankly, sounds gross, but I love that BK is doing something special for halloween.
> 
> View attachment 259026


Now only if the real sandwich looked like that. 

On topic I like Pumpkin spiced cookies and cupcakes. Gets me in the mood for the season.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Last week I tried Chobani pumpkin spice Greek yogurt and - surprise surprise- it was really good! Too bad I only bought one because I can't find any more anywhere.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

We have an old fashion candy store in town that has the absolute best, freshest candy corn and mellocremes pumpkins ever! Their stuff is like crack. Lol I especially love the pumpkins .. I buy a bag they make up there and try to meter it out .. Cause the more I eat, the more I have to run.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Godcrusher said:


> Now only if the real sandwich looked like that.


That is actually what the real sandwich looks like. The bun is nearly jet-black from the food coloring they mixed into their dough! It is completely bizarre looking, like something out of a movie.

They charge about five dollars for it. They created a slightly design-y wrapper announcing that it is in fact "The Halloween Whopper," but IMO, what they should have done was spent money on making a nice artwork box for it--in other words, something you might keep afterwards.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm a real sucker for the pumpkin spice Oreos. I've already gone through 2 packages and have several in the cupboard waiting.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Gas station pumpkin spice coffee (so much better than Starbucks), pumpkin pie Pop Tarts (I loooove these and stock up!), Reese's pumpkins, mallow pumpkins, McDonald's pumpkin pies.....mmmm I'm making myself hungry >.<


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Caramel apple Peeps! OMG!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Halloweena said:


> Just saw a commercial for the Halloween Whopper at Burger King. Frankly, sounds gross, but I love that BK is doing something special for halloween.
> 
> View attachment 259026



That thing scares me!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

tomanderson said:


> That is actually what the real sandwich looks like. The bun is nearly jet-black from the food coloring they mixed into their dough! It is completely bizarre looking, like something out of a movie.
> 
> They charge about five dollars for it. They created a slightly design-y wrapper announcing that it is in fact "The Halloween Whopper," but IMO, what they should have done was spent money on making a nice artwork box for it--in other words, something you might keep afterwards.


Well they do have the Halloween designed Burger King Crowns...could keep those I suppose.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

harvestmoon said:


> Gas station pumpkin spice coffee (so much better than Starbucks), pumpkin pie Pop Tarts (I loooove these and stock up!), Reese's pumpkins, mallow pumpkins, McDonald's pumpkin pies.....mmmm I'm making myself hungry >.<


Haven't tried the pumpkin Pop Tarts , they worry me, I'm afraid they're going to be really dry. I did buy the pumpkin toaster strudel. I lean towards the strudel anyway over the tart. The toaster strudel is ok, but just ok. The taste is ok but the inside is really runny once it's heated up. I would get them again but my daughter won't even try them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

This isn't food but the McDonald's pumpkin pie was mentioned...McD's has Hotel Transylvania 2 toys in their happy meals lol Not exactly what the thread is about but it is food with a vampire.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Wendy's was promoting "Ghost Pepper Fries" a month or two ago. A good idea to showcase the ghost pepper, as outrageous peppers are becoming a sort of a "new old" fad. But, I think they should have put spooky ghost imagery all over their ads and exploited the "spook-o" aspect of the ghost pepper's name. Horror fans would have been eating that stuff up, literally. Wendy's, alas, does not go in for weird promotions. They have a "turn of the century/good old days" aesthetic going on, and they stick to it pretty rigidly, avoiding the ninja turtles, monsters and glitter ponies that would pollute their image.


----------



## 3Storms (Sep 13, 2015)

I just want to see more actual Halloween-themed candy out. Every year it gets harder and harder to find as companies have discovered they can sell the same stuff they sell year-round without having to do anything to denote it as for Halloween so the next day they don't have to put the unsold stock on clearance sale.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Not to get off topic but I saw on Facebook a few days ago that McDonald's is going to have The Nightmare Before Christmas Happy Meals starting tomorrow. Does anyone know if this is true? I saw a picture and it had assorted NBC figures pictured as well.....


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

3Storms said:


> I just want to see more actual Halloween-themed candy out. Every year it gets harder and harder to find as companies have discovered they can sell the same stuff they sell year-round without having to do anything to denote it as for Halloween so the next day they don't have to put the unsold stock on clearance sale.


I miss the actual Halloween color Hershey kisses and m&ms. Black, silver, orange (and green and purple in the m&ms). The "fall harvest" color they have put out the last few years just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

mb24 said:


> That thing scares me!


That was my first reaction too. But then I became intrigued. So, we got one and split it up to try. The consistency of the bun is a little dense but other than that, tastes like a normal bk burger. And sadly not as glamorous as the advertisement.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

I know that they taste the same as regular Oreo's, but I am a sucker for the ones with the Halloween design on one side and the orange cream.

Hot apple cider is our drink of choice on Halloween. We put it in a crock-pot with a few cinnamon sticks and caramel sauce (homemade if I have time). The entire house smells awesome and the friends who come over to TOT with us look forward to it too.

Honey-crisp sangria. It's one of the few times that I will not deviate on the fruit for a sangria. It is so good and perfect for fall nights when it hasn't gotten too cold or your going to be snuggled next to a fire (pit or place).

I'm not a huge fan of pumpkin spice flavored things. Normally the spice ratio is off for me. I make my own every season and change it depending on spice strength and what it's going to be used for. I love some sprinkled in hot chocolate.

Reese's always taste best this time of year, especially if they're shaped like pumpkins.

One of our local coffee shops makes a zombie chai latte. I can't remember what other flavors they add. They are a bit sweet, but I have to have one every year.

Monster cereal. Count Chocula, Boo Berry, Frankenberry. We buy at least one box of each per year.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

Matt said:


> Not to get off topic but I saw on Facebook a few days ago that McDonald's is going to have The Nightmare Before Christmas Happy Meals starting tomorrow. Does anyone know if this is true? I saw a picture and it had assorted NBC figures pictured as well.....


I just checked their website. The next promotion is Minion TOT buckets.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Haven't tried the pumpkin Pop Tarts , they worry me, I'm afraid they're going to be really dry. I did buy the pumpkin toaster strudel. I lean towards the strudel anyway over the tart. The toaster strudel is ok, but just ok. The taste is ok but the inside is really runny once it's heated up. I would get them again but my daughter won't even try them.


I normally don't like Pop Tarts a whole lot, but I really do like the pumpkin pie ones. Man that's funny you say they have a pumpkin strudel, I was just saying the other day how they should come out with one, I was totally unaware. Will have to try it at least once!


----------

